# Drinks At Churchy's (13th March 2010 - Perth)



## churchy (18/1/10)

Hi guys how about a social gathering at my joint on the 13th March.It can be Churchy's festival, just bring your party keg and I'll have some beer on tap also and if you don't like mine I can have tap and cold water on hand.lol No tasting notes or brewing just drinking and getting pisst.I'm gonna go tight ass and buy sausages and a bun for dinner.How does 3.00pm start sound?Register your interest.




Cheers Andrew


----------



## kook (18/1/10)

interest registered!


----------



## Spoonta (18/1/10)

Interest registered also


----------



## churchy (21/1/10)

I am going away for a few days but keep writting to say if your keen.Remember entry if free.hahha



Andrew


----------



## O'Henry (21/1/10)

I'm fresh over here and would love to meet a few fellow hb'ers. Won't have anything to bring along though. Would I still be welcome?


----------



## Spoonta (21/1/10)

I cant talk for every one but I would say yes


----------



## thanme (21/1/10)

Man..Pretty sure I'm busy that weekend, but I'll double check. Would love to come along.


----------



## O'Henry (2/2/10)

Did this die in the arse Churchy? Seems like the perfect opportunity for Pete to whip out his camera...


----------



## churchy (3/2/10)

Still going ahead even if I have to sit out the back and drink by myself.lol


----------



## PistolPatch (3/2/10)

O said:


> I knew something would happen soon Ben . Will look forward to meeting you at churchy's. churchy will be happy to have you - he's a very welcoming bloke....
> 
> BUT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## churchy (3/2/10)

Sorry Pat I thought I told Nev to tell you about my piss up.You can sleep either on the poolroom floor with a matress or on the couch as I will be sleeping on my wife! Actualy she is spending that weekend in Melbourne.I will have a Kolsh on tap plus a Golden ale that I stuffed and tastes like fruit juice and I might brew another Tony's Aussie wheat.Yes Pat you can change the title to Perthies and I can PM my address at a latter date.



Andrew


----------



## churchy (16/2/10)

New date guys.Will hopefully work out better.




Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (16/2/10)

churchy said:


> Sorry Pat I thought I told Nev to tell you about my piss up.You can sleep either on the poolroom floor with a matress or on the couch as I will be sleeping on my wife! Actualy she is spending that weekend in Melbourne.I will have a Kolsh on tap plus a Golden ale that I stuffed and tastes like fruit juice and I might brew another Tony's Aussie wheat.Yes Pat you can change the title to Perthies and I can PM my address at a latter date.
> 
> Andrew



Ah! You got the topic title changed. Well done! One more change and it will be perfect... "Perth Drinks At Churchy's (13th March 2010). You forgot the Perth bit 

Now to more serious issues...

I was not happy at all about the sleeping arrangements you proposed for me :angry:. However, now the date has changed, I expect that Mrs Churchy will now be present and that all is looking good for me. Is this correct?


Pat


----------



## kenworthy (17/2/10)

churchy said:


> New date guys.Will hopefully work out better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Churcy Ill be up in Perth that time fly out to the U.k on the 16 love to catch up with you again,hopefully have some decent beers by then regards kenworthy ,we met at the beer swap at guest lurcher


----------



## O'Henry (17/2/10)

With this new date I may even be able to have a super fresh keg of beer. And when I say super fresh, I mean fresh. Wont be brewing until the start of march...


----------



## Pete2501 (18/2/10)

I'll give the SNPA a go and bring that along. 

Sign me up as I've only just seen this thread. God knows how I missed it. 

PS. Kegz/Ben Ahh.. it would be actually. It won't be a classy video just one of me blind drunk this time. Do you think the punters will like that one?


----------



## O'Henry (18/2/10)

You'll love it, and that's what it's all about, right? ^_^ 

Good to see you'll be attempting to make it. And what are you doing today, not even on the top 20 posters list last time I checked... Slacking off man.

Edit: I just check again and you are no.4 with a bullet! What's all that about? You are a posting freak!


----------



## Pete2501 (18/2/10)

Yeah dude it's got all the boxes ticked. 

I love beer. Talking about beer. Talking to people that like beer. Talking to people that like talking about beer. 

Mmmm beer :icon_drool2: 

I'm looking forward to catching up with a few hell raisers though. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Spoonta (18/2/10)

it great the date has been changed I can make it up that day


----------



## Pete2501 (18/2/10)

Spoonta said:


> it great the date has been changed I can make it up that day




Awesome :super:


----------



## Spoonta (18/2/10)

Pete you want to share a cab fair up


----------



## Pete2501 (18/2/10)

I thought it was in Freo for some reason but yeah nah it's in Beechboro. 

Yep sounds good. I'm in Bull Creek.


----------



## Spoonta (18/2/10)

IM in Thornlie so we can work some thing have to brew some thing for the day a wheat my be


----------



## Pete2501 (18/2/10)

:lol: @ a wheat beer. 

In brewing terms doesn't that constitute a rush job?


----------



## Spoonta (18/2/10)

In my case yes


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/2/10)

I am hanging out for some of Churchy's orange juice beer. "I cant believe its not orange juice"  
GB


----------



## Spoonta (18/2/10)

it will be good to catch up with you all will thay let you on the train with a keg ?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/2/10)

Spoonta said:


> it will be good to catch up with you all will thay let you on the train with a keg ?


Sure will as long as you dont drink on the train.
GB


----------



## Pete2501 (18/2/10)

Spoonta said:


> it will be good to catch up with you all will thay let you on the train with a keg ?



It's not biohazard and it's not open so it isn't considered street drinking. You're good to go. :super:

Edit: wording


----------



## Spoonta (19/2/10)

cool time to start build a trolley for a keg then


----------



## Pete2501 (19/2/10)

Why not just get one of those $20 mini skip bins at bunnings? Maybe chuck some reinforcing at the bottom and you're set. 

I've been thinking of doing this for a while now.


----------



## Spoonta (19/2/10)

that would work I have some mesh at home to good eye deer Mate


----------



## brendanos (24/2/10)

lol can't wait to see this "keg trolley" if it happens.
Also Pete if you're on the train with Michael, be sure to take some happy snaps!


----------



## Pete2501 (24/2/10)

brendanos said:


> lol can't wait to see this "keg trolley" if it happens.
> Also Pete if you're on the train with Michael, be sure to take some happy snaps!



Hahaha you make it sounds like I have a choice. 

Making a frame with wheels is on the cards this weekend. It doesn't need extra support but I'm taller than it and it needs to be set up more like a fridge trolly to be really cool. Maybe I'll go all out and make a collar?


----------



## Spoonta (24/2/10)

ya sould se the costom job I am making


----------



## Pete2501 (24/2/10)

Spoonta said:


> ya sould se the costom job I am making



What are you talking about? Mine's hella custom. I grabbed a different coloured lid for the top.


----------



## Spoonta (24/2/10)

ya mine all steel with good size handles the little girl that I stole the push bike weels from is not happy


----------



## Pete2501 (24/2/10)

All steel sounds like welding. Sounds like effort. 

An upgrade to the above system will require the following. 


Foamy insulation to reduce ice requirements and insulate afore mentioned ice
Big wheels to reduce effort while pulling. Also to make moving the thing around easy. 
Handle at easy to reach hight for moving the hella most totally awesome and most triuphant custom portable keg solution


----------



## Spoonta (24/2/10)

yep I looked at the bin the handle was to low so I built on from scratch


----------



## jyo (24/2/10)

Spoonta said:


> yep I looked at the bin the handle was to low so I built on from scratch



Don't you blokes get mugged on the train! That keg is gonna raise some eyebrows to those who know...That Armadale line can be a killer.




Something like this, Spoonta? B)


----------



## Spoonta (24/2/10)

only bigger


----------



## Pete2501 (7/3/10)

Less than a week away.


----------



## churchy (7/3/10)

Yes next Saturday. Who ever is comming PM me for time and address.


Andrew


----------



## homekegger1 (7/3/10)

Damn,

Only just saw this.

Would love to come along, but have no beer that I can bring. What can I bring instead to compensate? Food etc... Have to pay my way and all.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Pete2501 (7/3/10)

homekegger1 said:


> Damn,
> 
> Only just saw this.
> 
> ...



Coopers green or red then people can leave with the yeast.


----------



## churchy (7/3/10)

I'm going to put on some hotdogs, just bring a bag of chips to snack on.


----------



## O'Henry (8/3/10)

Mind if I bring some notdogs? As I said earlier, I too will be sans beer. Was hoping to brew a mild last week but am still waiting for a pump part...


----------



## Pete2501 (8/3/10)

I've got a Cascade APA that I kinda rushed. It'll be green and hoppy. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## PistolPatch (8/3/10)

Got your email churchy. Looking forward to it but am still a bit uncertain about the sleeping arrangements. Am I sleeping with Mrs Churchy in a good bed or do I get the mistress* on the floor you mentioned in post #11?

Either is good for me.

Spot ya mate,
Pat

* Note your spelling mistake in Post #11. Mistress is not spelt matress. Lucky I knew what you meant.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/3/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='605099' date='Mar 8 2010, 12:51 AM']Mind if I bring some notdogs? As I said earlier, I too will be sans beer. Was hoping to brew a mild last week but am still waiting for a pump part...[/quote]
Two vego's brewers in the one place at the same time , unheard off ! Andrew are you supplying real food for the sensible ones or just the meat eaters?  
GB


----------



## domonsura (8/3/10)

homekegger1 said:


> Damn,
> 
> Only just saw this.
> 
> ...



WTF man...you have my old brewery! You have no excuse for having no beer.......you drinking it all again? Bloody Navy boys :lol:


----------



## Pete2501 (9/3/10)

[email protected] You have 5 days to smash out a hefe. Good luck to you sir. May the yeast gods look kindly upon you. 

How do you line your stomach before a big night drinking? And how do you substitute a doner kebab with double meet after a night on the terps?


----------



## brendanos (9/3/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Two vego's brewers in the one place at the same time , unheard off ! Andrew are you supplying real food for the sensible ones or just the meat eaters?
> GB



*ahem*


----------



## Pete2501 (9/3/10)

brendanos said:


> *ahem*



It's like the day of the triffids all over again.  

_Won't somebody please think of the children!_


----------



## Spoonta (10/3/10)

getting close now looking fowared to it


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

Have fun guys... Ill be at a wedding on the River!

Patch can you give Nev a kiss for me! LOL!


----------



## Pete2501 (10/3/10)

Katie said:


> Have fun guys... Ill be at a wedding on the River!
> 
> Patch can you give Nev a kiss for me! LOL!
> 
> View attachment 36279



Judging by the amount of beer that's going to be there I reckon Nev will get a kiss from everyone by the end of the night. h34r:


----------



## Spoonta (12/3/10)

see you all tomra


----------



## Pete2501 (12/3/10)

I'm just doing a head count here. 

Churchy - Host with the most. 
kook - IIRC I met kook once at a WCB meeting who's really into sour beers. 
spoonta - Upgrading the AG system
O'Henry - Studying brewing to take over the world.
PP - Supreme overlord of BIAB and all round nice guy
NEV - Beer supplies god. 
Brendanos - Gate keeper to beer heaven. 
Homekegger1 - Owner of a pimped out brew rig. 
Pete - You may remember me from such beer voiceovers as "Watch someone use a beer engine" and "Oh no I've frozen my beer". 


I'm looking forward to catching up with everyone. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Spoonta (12/3/10)

Kook cant make it


----------



## Pete2501 (12/3/10)

Bummer.


----------



## Spoonta (12/3/10)

I know I was looking forwared to some sour beers


----------



## Pete2501 (12/3/10)

Well I do have that Blue beer. I said I'd open it next time I saw Kegz (His real life nickname but in AHB O'Henry). 

It's an English brown from The International Beer Shop. I think it's an English Brown. Some sort of sour beer that Kegz liked and said I should get.


----------



## Spoonta (12/3/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Well I do have that Blue beer. I said I'd open it next time I saw Kegz (His real life nickname but in AHB O'Henry).
> 
> It's an English brown from The International Beer Shop. I think it's an English Brown. Some sort of sour beer that Kegz liked and said I should get.



Im up for that


----------



## Pete2501 (12/3/10)

It's a liefmans beer. Wrapped in blue paper stuff.

Edit:

I found it. 

Liefmans Goudenband is a brown beer of high fermentation, brewed with special malts, This bee will mature for 4 to 8 months in the cellars. The taste of this typical provision beer evolves positively over time. 

I don't really know what all that sales talk means but I have beer.


----------



## Spoonta (12/3/10)

ya I have hade one of them


----------



## Pete2501 (12/3/10)

Any good?


----------



## Spoonta (12/3/10)

I liked it


----------



## PistolPatch (13/3/10)

Not long to go now. I hope Mrs Churchy is getting ready and will be wearing something nice.


Pat


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Not long to go now. I hope Mrs Churchy is getting ready and will be wearing something nice.
> 
> 
> Pat


Dont you wear that shirt ! Oh and are you picking me up on they way through ?
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (13/3/10)

I am wearing that shirt 

Ummm, I thought you were getting Rosie to drop you. I am picking Ben up on the way. You could sit on his lap I suppose?

Call me if you do need a lift and we'll sort something.

Spot!


----------



## Pete2501 (13/3/10)

Are we meant to wear our best going out shirts?


----------



## PistolPatch (13/3/10)

Yes Pete. Make sure it is colourful and well ironed.


----------



## Spoonta (13/3/10)

cant whait see you soon


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/10)

PistolPatch said:


> I am wearing that shirt
> 
> Ummm, I thought you were getting Rosie to drop you. I am picking Ben up on the way. You could sit on his lap I suppose?
> 
> ...


Ok I will get there under my own steam.Off to brush my pants and iron my teeth.
GB


----------



## churchy (14/3/10)

Thanks for the great night guys,I can't wait till I through up the guts tomorrow morning.



Ps Now I have to clean up all this shit.lol and put out for the misses.



Andrew


----------



## stanko (14/3/10)

Thanks Andrew was a great nite :icon_drunk: , O Mr Hart what a mess


----------



## chappo1970 (14/3/10)

Any photo's and damning evidence boys?

:icon_drunk: 

Hope you had a good one!

Chap Chap


----------



## PistolPatch (14/3/10)

Churchy, first of all thank you so much for letting me sleep with Mrs Churchy. I really enjoyed it and she also said it was the best time she has had since before she got married so it's nice to know I was able to spread a little joy around as well. (Chappo, I do have a video of this but no other pics sorry. See YouTube.)

Thanks for the food and vast array of beers. Some very good ones there I thought. Great to be able to start with your kolsck churchy and not have my taste buds blasted from the start. Pete's extract brews were very impressive - equivalent to all-grain.

And what a great bunch of troops. All enthusiastic. Really enjoyed meeting every one of them. And it's always a pleasure to see old mates.

Sorry you couldn't make it Brendan but it was probably for the best as there were two vegetarians there already and they made me eat tofu and drink sour beer . Katie, missed your prior post - Nev did get a big wet kiss but it was from churchy's cat. I hope that was good enough for you .

Thanks a heap Churchy and extra special thanks to Mrs Churchy,
Pat


----------



## brendanos (14/3/10)

lol good one Pat. Shame I couldn't throw more soy/tvp in your general direction. Was it my Berliner Weisse, or were there others too?


----------



## PistolPatch (14/3/10)

There were a few strange beers but yours tasted the worst to me so I think that means it was the best. Well done mate!

Hope your car is better. Maybe you should run it on petrol instead of your discarded potato peels?


----------



## Pete2501 (14/3/10)

I'd love to echo Pat's post. It was a great night Churchy, I thoroughly enjoyed catching up with many people that all enjoyed talking about beer as much as drinking it. 

There was Brendan's sour and then there was the blue bottle from The International Beer Shop. It wasn't my cup of tea so Spoonta and Nev were happy to receive the left overs. 

It was a great night. It started off with everyone congregating in the man cave which seemed normal. Then on to the highly sanitised brew shed to check out Andrew's rig which was impressive for a extract brewer like myself. After that we started rotating the beers we were drinking. 

As mentioned Churchy had a lovely Klsch on tap. And ever the host with the most there was also some soda water. Well there _was_ some soda water. Spoonta brought along a Galaxy which was a crowd favourite. I had a few other offerings like a Cascade Amber Ale, America Pale Ale Bock and a Sour beer in blue wrapper. There was also a half pilsner half wheat beer that was interesting. It was light like a Pilsner but had the visual style and aroma of a wheat but much lighter on the nose. 

Good beer, good company, good food.


----------



## Spoonta (14/3/10)

Thanks Churchy for the great night loved the beers good people and great place you have mate


----------



## churchy (15/3/10)

Well where do I start, Me and the misses didn't get out of bed till after 11.00am Sunday then I laid on the couch till 3pm and went to work.I have never been so sick before I think it was the sausages.lol Pat the misses is complaining about a itch and is off to the clinic this morning.lol Michael thanks for the hop plant will have to find a spot for it somewhere and the galaxy was shit hot but didn't taste that great coming back up! I don't want to touch another beer again, not until next weekend.Thanks for coming guys it was a great night now who's house are we going to next?




Andrew


----------



## Pete2501 (15/3/10)

I spent too much time chewing peoples ears off to get drunk so I woke up Sunday pretty fresh. 

Hahaha poor Andrew. I didn't feel sick at all the next day, maybe you've got vego cooties?


----------



## churchy (15/3/10)

I thought it might have been Nevilles To fu(spelling) :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## thanme (15/3/10)

Sounds like a rad time. Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/3/10)

Thanks Andrew 
It was a good night, I also didnt wake up Ill so its wasnt my Soy nugget thingo's, and the fact I only had about 15 beers :icon_cheers: 
Had a nice time beating every one at Pool. Your Missus owes me a pants job, dont know if she will remember that !
Nice to meet the new crew as well.
GB


----------



## Pete2501 (15/3/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Thanks Andrew
> It was a good night, I also didnt wake up Ill so its wasnt my Soy nugget thingo's,
> <snip>




It must be some sort of Princess Bride type resistance.


----------



## PistolPatch (2/4/10)

churchy said:


> Pat the misses is complaining about a itch and is off to the clinic this morning.



Mate I am so sorry about that.

Please excuse the delayed reply but I was waiting for my test results. It turns out that it is nothing more serious than a combination of Chlamydia and crabs. Both were acquired from Mrs Sqyre and she is well aware of the problem and so she should be. It's been two year's running now .

She was good enough to supply the remedy - God bless her. All you have to do is rub Dencorub into affected areas twice daily so no big deal.

If Mrs Churchy gives birth in, must be 8 months now, I don't want to know about it okay? Mrs Sqyre has been shafting me for years on child support. She has had 3 children since we met but I can only remember sleeping with her twice. WTF?

Thanks for a top night and a big wink to Mrs Churchy mate,
Pat


----------

